# Bitte um Bewertung



## xTc (31. Januar 2004)

Schon etwas älter, Mai 2003


----------



## zirag (31. Januar 2004)

Das ist doch keine Fotografie oder 

Sieht aus wie 3D !!



mfg ZiRaG


----------



## xTc (31. Januar 2004)

Nein, kein EBV, keine Montage, alles Original


----------



## Vitalis (31. Januar 2004)

Das sieht natürlich sehr effektvoll aus. Richtig gut  Hat's da in den Wolken grad geblitzt oder wie kam das zustande?

Wenn die Megapixel es zuließen, dann würde ich das Schwarze auf der linken Seite abschneiden.

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Razorhawk (3. Februar 2004)

Sieht echt genial aus... aber wenns kein 3D ist, dann wäre es für mich ja ein herrausforderndes Motiv um es in 3D Max umzusetzen 
Nach dem Contest natürlich erst *g*


----------



## xTc (3. Februar 2004)

Was für ein Contest?


----------



## kasper (3. Februar 2004)

Ein Contest mit 3D-Programmen:
3D Contest - Mittelalter


----------

